

A linux war? - chavezgu
http://blog.chavezgu.com/?p=54

======
alwillis
Apple ships more Unix boxes than anyone else in the world; that's been true
for years now.

If you think about it, Apple has gotten more users into Unix than any other
company. For many, Mac OS X is the gateway drug to the world of Unix and open
source software. That should be seen as a good thing.

